# Vagn Holmboe String Quartets. A real "find"!



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zWBSF71-wZ4#searching[/video]

Heard about him on a radio program. They described his SQ's as a mixture of Bartok and Shostakovich. I would agree for the ones I have listened to (there are 20). Sparsely recorded, these are truly fine works. Worthy of more attention.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

These are very good indeed!. I found a box with his complete quartets recorded by the Danish Kontra Quartet in a record shop in Reykjavik two years ago. I remember the owner was so thrilled by MY purchase that we kept chatting for almost an hour. Nice coffee and freezing outside. What a great place on Earth!

This is the box. Worth every penny.









Still available on Da Capo website, who knows for how long, as they're going the downloads-only route.

https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recordings/holmboe-the-complete-string-quartets

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

vincula said:


> These are very good indeed!. I found a box with his complete quartets recorded by the Danish Kontra Quartet in a record shop in Reykjavik two years ago. I remember the owner was so thrilled by MY purchase that we kept chatting for almost an hour. Nice coffee and freezing outside. What a great place on Earth!
> 
> This is the box. Worth every penny.
> 
> ...


Not a bad price. UsD about$34.

I'll look on eBay. Never know what you can find there. I am considering a purchase. The more I listen, the more I like.

On of my great joys of Classical Music is little known discoveries such as this. Pity this music isn't more widely played.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I realize there is another thread on these works but it was a bit.... Hmmm.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Also check out his symphonies and concertos!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Also check out his symphonies and concertos!


I shall. I have a low bid offer on the Quartet box. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## NeilP (Aug 25, 2020)

*Thanks for introducing me to Holmboe*



Oldhoosierdude said:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zWBSF71-wZ4#searching[/video]
> 
> Heard about him on a radio program. They described his SQ's as a mixture of Bartok and Shostakovich. I would agree for the ones I have listened to (there are 20). Sparsely recorded, these are truly fine works. Worthy of more attention.


 I read your post with interest and looked him up on the Naxos free streaming library. I listened to a couple of albums of his chamber music And loved it - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Another big fan of Holmboe here! However, I am surprised that you are discovering the Quartets before the Symphonies or other orchestral pieces. Obviously it's not wrong or irresponsible (!), but I have found the Quartets much thornier and much less accessible than other works.

Enjoy the lot of them. They are worth getting to know, and they can indeed stand up to positive comparison with the other 20th century Quartets mentioned.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm afraid I find the symphonies rather empty. Perhaps I should try the quartets?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm afraid I find the symphonies rather empty. Perhaps I should try the quartets?


I like most of Holmboe's output but I do believe the slightly 'thornier' (good description CnC) quartets may be more to your taste, dive in anywhere as they are all impressive.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

My eBay low bid was successful. Sold as used box set it was still in original packaging when it arrived. Appears never opened. Now I need time to listen to it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Malx said:


> I like most of Holmboe's output but I do believe the slightly 'thornier' (good description CnC) quartets may be more to your taste, dive in anywhere as they are all impressive.


Thanks, Malx. I will try one. Thorny is OK if the music is good!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

I too can vouch for Holmboe's SQs and have the Kontra Quartet set. I'm another who has yet to hear the composer's symphonic work and need to remedy that for sure. That said, I don't see the SQ's as thorny so much as requiring undivided attention and focus, _demanding_ is the word I'd recommend...


----------

